

HTML5 Deep Dive - advanced Canvas tricks and resources - wavephorm
http://projects.joshy.org/presentations/HTML/CanvasDeepDive/presentation.html

======
franze
i shamelessly use this opportunity to cross reference to a canvas related
question (from myself) on stackoverflow
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/7511321/uploading-
base64-...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/7511321/uploading-
base64-encoded-image-to-amazon-s3-via-node-js) even though i'm aware of the
fact that i will be un-karma-ed into oblivion. but i'm quite desperate to get
some help on this. thx

~~~
wavephorm
Load the base64 data (everything after the comma) into a nodejs binary buffer
and use that knox library to upload to s3 as a binary file.

------
akx
The inversion example only inverts the R channel, then uses the uninverted R
value for G and B...

